# question about signature check box



## buzzard (Sep 4, 2006)

i have noticed when i post i need to check the attach signature box every time, which im sure im not the only one who forgets from time to time.  

is there a way, im not finding, so it stays checked all the time like the "notify me when a reply is posted" box?

if not its all good i assume, i was just hopeing i was overlooking where to make it a perminate check

things that make you go hhuumm


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 4, 2006)

The box stays checked for me, I don't remember why.  If you could tell me how to stop the email notifications for good, that would be nice.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 4, 2006)

Go to your profile, click on profile settings, click on posting (listed under profile settings) then select always attach signature.

Ice you follow the same path, but instead of clicking on posting, click on notification.  Select no on the e-mail notification.


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you so much,

My email server thanks you as well.  I will tip up a few cold ones in your honor today.  Happy Labor Day.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 4, 2006)

im not sure how you found that but cheers to you.  i would never had found that. 

hip hip hooray!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice catch Rodger!! I've been so dang busy with this new position at work that I haven't had much time to be on SMF. A lot of my computer time has gone to revising the Department Policy and Procedures Manual (Hey Ma! That Technical Writing class is finally coming in handy!!)


----------

